# LETS HAVE A ***GIVE A WAY*** (by RAL)



## 10mmhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

She is just a Spike Hawk I forged last Thursday.  I have had a Very Fortunate week with lots of Blessings, and wanted to share the feeling.  The head was forged from a leaf spring and the handle is polymer plastic with added texture. I will give it away Sunday August the 8th at 8:00 P.M. just post that you want your name in the drawing.  If You are the lucky winner please P.M. me your address and I will ship it to you.  GOOD LUCK!!!               Raley Lane


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, through me in the hat. Gumbo's the name.


----------



## david w. (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow that is nice.Thanks for doing this.

Please put my name in.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

man thats awesome.

put my name in the hat, please.


----------



## NatureNut (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm feelin lucky throw my name in the hat if you will ....Thanks!!


----------



## marknga (Jul 31, 2010)

Please put me in the hat.
That is too cool.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

that is AWESOME

pleeze put me in the hat


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2010)

I also would like to be considered. Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 31, 2010)

Put me in the hat,  Thanks Chris


----------



## SneekEE (Jul 31, 2010)

Put me in!!!!!! and pick me too if it aint too much trouble.


----------



## goob (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome! Stick me in there as well please.........


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice, throw my name into the hat as well.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jul 31, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat, what a nice looking 'hawk, it will look great in my den.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jul 31, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks awesome! Throw me in the hat as well please.......


----------



## Murphy (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish to be added as well


----------



## kfoskey (Jul 31, 2010)

Throw me in with the rest of the bunch!


----------



## virgil (Jul 31, 2010)

*spike hawk*

yes i would like that spike hawk and live in dacula ga. please throw me in the pot for the drawing.   virgil 770-312-0798


----------



## shakey hunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Please place my name in the hat as well. That is one cool hawk.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool guy and Cool idea!   Me too Please!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

I do believe I could find a use for that around my place, put my name in too, please!!


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Give way*

Put dan troop in


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

very nice work! i'd love to have my name in the hat!


----------



## Mangler (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats nice of ya! Put me in too please!!


----------



## str8_shooter (Aug 1, 2010)

i want in please kind sir


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for the thoughtful gesture of sharing with the Woody's family.  Please add my name the the list.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 1, 2010)

Put me in the hat please, thanks!


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 1, 2010)

put in me in the drawing!! thanks!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 1, 2010)

PLEASE< put my name in  the hat. Need one of them there hawks! Good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccookou812 (Aug 1, 2010)

absolutely add me too. my son would love it.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 1, 2010)

I would love to own that!  count me in!


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Aug 1, 2010)

Please count me in.  Thanks!


----------



## Jeff1969 (Aug 1, 2010)

Please add my name to the list of entrants. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2010)

Put me in-thanks!


----------



## donblfihu (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice work, great offer, thanks to you


----------



## Shug (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool hawk, Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## secondseason (Aug 1, 2010)

That's awesome!!  Very generous!  Please enter me as well.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice..... That is what I like about this group of folks!!!! Sharin what they can when good fortune comes along... please put my name in also...


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 1, 2010)

Fine looking hawk.  Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks good...please add me to the drawing.


----------



## Slingblade (Aug 1, 2010)

Fine gesture.  Throw my name in the hat as well. Thanks.


----------



## RickD (Aug 1, 2010)

My name also


----------



## Stewy55 (Aug 1, 2010)

please put me in the hat as well, thanks!


----------



## turkey foot (Aug 1, 2010)

Of course if I win it I must insist on paying the shipping cost.
Put me in the drawing.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Aug 1, 2010)

Could'nt pass up an offer like that! The angels in the sky will be looking down on someone.


----------



## burkehunter (Aug 1, 2010)

I would also like to be put in the drawing. Thank you.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 1, 2010)

nice work my man,and awful nice offer please put my name in with the others.thank you kindly.dawgsfan2


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 1, 2010)

i'd like to be in the mix! beautiful work!


----------



## QTurn (Aug 1, 2010)

Sign me up!!


----------



## gobbler getter (Aug 1, 2010)

awesome hawk put me in the hat thanks.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2010)

Put me in please
thanks


----------



## GONoob (Aug 1, 2010)

In!

David


----------



## carver (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd Like a chance also. thanks Raley


----------



## cbr5600 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Put me in...*

If you can do that with that thing....put me in...........That is pretty impressive.


----------



## RBaldree (Aug 1, 2010)

Throw my name in the ring also, looks like a cool toy...

Robert


----------



## jeff gerrin (Aug 1, 2010)

Please throw me in the hat also. Thanks


----------



## jbi1104 (Aug 1, 2010)

Put me in the hat.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 1, 2010)

Very generous offer. Please put my name in  the hat.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Aug 1, 2010)

*Hat*

Please put my name in the hat Raley.

Jim


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 1, 2010)

I would like to be entered in the drawing please. Thanks

-Steven


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would like to be in the drawing


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity.  Please add my name to the list.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2010)

Your generosity is amazing! I would love a chance to start a new addiction! Thank you!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2010)

come on lucky # 64..I'd enjoy an opportunity to be in this as well!   Thanks


----------



## TRACTORGUY (Aug 1, 2010)

Please put my name in the Hat .     Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 1, 2010)

Please add me to the drawing. Very nice of you to do this!


----------



## death-from-above (Aug 1, 2010)

Put me in friend , and thank you for the kind gesture...


----------



## pridehide (Aug 1, 2010)

I would like to be entered also if I may.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Very generous of you!
Please put me in.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 1, 2010)

A kind offer for sure!

Please include me in the hat.


----------



## whenders (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spike Hawk*

Add me please sir!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Aug 1, 2010)

I would like to be added as well. Thank you sir!


----------



## Keith48 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would like my name in the hat. Thanks!


----------



## gmoored88 (Aug 1, 2010)

Id like a shot as well. and thanks for the opportunity//


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Aug 2, 2010)

put me in,Thanks


----------



## hump1977 (Aug 2, 2010)

Please dont forget me..  THANKS  STUMPY


----------



## DCM161 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice hawk, put me in the hat, thanks


----------



## coggins (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in too buddy...


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would consider it an honor to be included in your drawing.  Thanks


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 2, 2010)

count me in....


----------



## whwoodworks (Aug 2, 2010)

*givw a way*

hope i can do that as soon as i get my forge set up put my name in


----------



## tony2001577 (Aug 2, 2010)

Please add me !  Thanks !


----------



## davidf (Aug 2, 2010)

nice work please add me also.
thanks davidf


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 2, 2010)

Put me in please!  Thanks for doing this


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 2, 2010)

please add me to the list.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 2, 2010)

Please enter one Bitteroot.. I've always wanted one of those! Thanks for the invitation!


----------



## Papa Steve (Aug 2, 2010)

Please put my name in for the drawing.


----------



## erniesp (Aug 2, 2010)

Put me in also


----------



## olchevy (Aug 2, 2010)

Count me in please....That is awesome and looks very practical.Thanks


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Please add my name to the pot. 
That is one of the coolest toys I have seen.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll toss my name in. Very nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Im ya Huckleberry....


Thanks!!!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 2, 2010)

Add me please.....Thanks. Maybe I will have a new knife and a new 'hawk......


----------



## jbowes89 (Aug 2, 2010)

Toss me in, under my username jbowes89. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 2, 2010)

Please add me as well.


----------



## blues brother (Aug 2, 2010)

Please toss my name in as well! Thanks for your generosity!
Mike


----------



## Payton Everett (Aug 2, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in...Nice lookin hawk!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 2, 2010)

Please add me !


----------



## Hawk9807 (Aug 2, 2010)

Toss my name in too please.


----------



## steve campbell (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice..Please put my name in.


----------



## Bigbird (Aug 2, 2010)

Please add my name Bigbird


----------



## Major Wader (Aug 2, 2010)

*Nice hawk!*

Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## pappabuck (Aug 2, 2010)

i want in please


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome! Count me in please! Thanks for doing this Raley!


----------



## swamp fox (Aug 3, 2010)

toss me in please


----------



## badkarma (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in, I'm in!


----------



## genegillis5 (Aug 3, 2010)

I would like my name added to the drawing. Thanks . very nice job.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 3, 2010)

add me to the list please.  that thing looks wicked.


----------



## Jranger (Aug 3, 2010)

Really cool! Add me to the list please!


----------



## The Native Way (Aug 3, 2010)

*Put me In*

Put me In THANKS!!!


----------



## HTRDNCK (Aug 3, 2010)

YEP add me as well.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 3, 2010)

Lucky 113, im in!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Aug 3, 2010)

OOh OOh Pick me Pick me! Thanks so much doing this and please put my Name in the Hat .


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 3, 2010)

Please add me to your drawing.................Thanks RW


----------



## BillK (Aug 3, 2010)

I like a stab at it!!


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd like to have it, so put my name in the hat also! Thanks for the chance, Wayne.


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2010)

Please put my name in the hat. Thank you.


----------



## hamhock (Aug 4, 2010)

put me in also please. thanks


----------



## bhaynes (Aug 4, 2010)

Sign me up please. Awesome looking hawk!


----------



## Michael C. (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd love to own a hawk!  Put my name in the hat.
Michael C.


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 4, 2010)

Down right nice of ya!  Put me in the hat!


----------



## fredw (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd be honored to own that!  Please put my name in.


----------



## Tripple_D (Aug 4, 2010)

PLease add Tripple_D   Thanks


----------



## GrayGhost (Aug 4, 2010)

I would love a chance to win that nice peace of work...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## valkrod (Aug 4, 2010)

please add my name and thanks.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 4, 2010)

Buck Nasty stepping to the head of the class!


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Aug 4, 2010)

That things is snazzy... would look awesome in the man room!  Add me please...

-Michael


----------



## robertyb (Aug 4, 2010)

I am in, Thanks.


----------



## TigerMt (Aug 4, 2010)

I want in that pot and you know my address.


----------



## packrat (Aug 4, 2010)

*in*

Please count me in Raley, very generous of you.


----------



## scottypp (Aug 4, 2010)

way cool- please put me in the hunt !


----------



## Willjo (Aug 4, 2010)

Put my name in the hat also, thanks.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 4, 2010)

very nice work and a great thing you are doing, add my name to the hat if you would please!!

thanks,
dave


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice craftmanship please put my name in the pot. Thanks.


----------



## mauk trapper (Aug 5, 2010)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## mrs.russ08 (Aug 6, 2010)

You know the drill!


----------



## try2shoot (Aug 6, 2010)

Would like my name in. Thank you
try2shoot


----------



## Big Black Ford (Aug 6, 2010)

*drawing*

Put me in if you will thanks for the opportunity


----------



## jamrens (Aug 6, 2010)

put me in also thanks..


----------



## apoint (Aug 7, 2010)

*Shute ya*

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

Count Me in, thanks for what you do


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 7, 2010)

Fine looking hawk,  please add me to your list. Thanks


----------



## one_shot (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like my name added to the drawing, 
Thanks


----------



## 10mmhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

3hrs.52mins left


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope it's not too late to put my name in the hat.


----------



## Harbuck (Aug 8, 2010)

*count me in!!!!!!!*

please add my name. Thank you!


----------



## Rhino (Aug 8, 2010)

*drawing*

Please add me....thanks


----------



## sleeze (Aug 8, 2010)

Can you add me,,,kind sir...Right in time.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

And the winner is # 52 GONoob congratulations! And thanks for everyones participation! RAL


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats GONoob!


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulations and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## david w. (Aug 8, 2010)

Enjoy it GONoob.Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Thor827 (Aug 9, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Michael C. (Aug 9, 2010)

CONGRATS GONoob!  Awesome of you to give away this away Ral!
Michael C.


----------



## coggins (Aug 9, 2010)

Good deal, thanks Raley!  GONoob, enjoy Ral really makes some nice stuff and don't be afraid to sling it, he makes 'em tough as well!


----------



## carver (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck to you GONoob. thanks for the chance Raley.Jerry


----------



## packrat (Aug 9, 2010)

*great*

Thanks Raley, you are a talented man as well as a generous one. Folks like you keep Woody's the best.


----------



## NatureNut (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thanks!!!!!*

Thanks !!! Its great that from time to time people have givaways on here it is much appreciated !!!!


----------



## apoint (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank's for the chance and congratulations Gonoob.


----------

